# My little pond



## Kamiel (16 Feb 2017)

I Just see there is also a pond section, verry cool!  

Here is the little pond that i've build last summer.


----------



## frederick thompson (17 Feb 2017)

Kamiel said:


> I Just see there is also a pond section, verry cool!
> 
> Here is the little pond that i've build last summer.View attachment 102734 View attachment 102733


Very nice mate. What filters and pumps you running on your setup
Look in ponds. And you will see my new one. Ten months old now
Just completed a quarentine grow on last thing went on yesterday heat controller. What fish you got in pond. And what is the volume. How deep.
Heres my qt grow on.









  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamiel (18 Feb 2017)

Thnx Frederick,

The setup is quite simple and lowbudget. I got two 4000 l pumps running. one of them works like a skimmer filtering trough the plants at the surface,  the other has a outflow into the bottom of a container. This way the water is pushed up trough some lava rocks and filtration material ending up in the higher part. Verry simple but quite effective.

The pond is about 3 by 2 meters and 80 cm deep. There are about 12 golden orfe and a bigger Shubunkin in there, and loads of guests like salamanders and frogs. Also there should be a few gudgeons hiding in there.

Verry cool pond you got there yourself, i'll go look for it in the ponds section.


----------



## frederick thompson (18 Feb 2017)

Kamiel said:


> Thnx Frederick,
> 
> The setup is quite simple and lowbudget. I got two 4000 l pumps running. one of them works like a skimmer filtering trough the plants at the surface,  the other has a outflow into the bottom of a container. This way the water is pushed up trough some lava rocks and filtration material ending up in the higher part. Verry simple but quite effective.
> 
> ...


I notice the field behind in the background you live in the countryside. I live in the middle of the city. I bet that brings lots of wildlife. The pond looks good and effective. I have had a pond now gtetting on for 20 years now. I like the way you have done the upper parts of pond lovely 
All the best fred


----------



## Kamiel (4 Mar 2017)

Yeah a few weeks after filling the pond there already were lots of animals taking shelter in there. I'm still amazed how some of them got there. When i took out some rocks i even found little shrimps in there, so feeding the fish also is quite low budget


----------



## frederick thompson (5 Mar 2017)

Kamiel said:


> Yeah a few weeks after filling the pond there already were lots of animals taking shelter in there. I'm still amazed how some of them got there. When i took out some rocks i even found little shrimps in there, so feeding the fish also is quite low budget


Nice one mate. Yeah they come on such has birds feathers. I once cleaned my old pond out and found some perch in there.
But shrimp thats a bonus for the fish.
Its good your getting a lot of wildlife
In there. Great hobby. All the best fred


----------

